# Newbie!!



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Im from texas, my husband, my kids, and myself love halloween and haunted houses. We have built and ran a haunted house for 9 years. mostly non profit for our sports association or a state park. Hopefully one day we will have our own.. and it will be rockin!!! 
My husband brother and his wife also love halloween as much as we do and they help us I will have my sister in law in here soon on the forum .

great to have fellow halloweeners to chat with!! 

Thanks


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.May your stay be eternal.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Crazy. Sounds like you'll fit right in.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hey there! a fellow Texan! i would love to see what you have in the works!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Crazy!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to you and your family!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Sounds like you have alot of family help.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome! 

Now that the formalities are over where are the pics from past years!!!!

LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome-got any pics


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings to all and welcome to the forum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome yet another Texas haunter. 

Come play with us for evah and evah and evah....


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## majickmaker (Jul 21, 2009)

Hello to a neighbor from down south!! Like many others, I would love to see pics of your past haunts!!!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not sure why it says newbie. Sounds like you went around the block a few times before getting here. Howdy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Wecome crazy, you have found the place of halloween fun, and knowledge, hope your stay here is a pleasant one.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome CBH!


----------

